# Best Youth bows



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

how young we talkin


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

4-8 diamond nuclear ice 8-14 diamond razor edge.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> 4-8 diamond nuclear ice 8-14 diamond razor edge.


I would only agree with the nuclear ice on that post.

I agree with the nuclear ice with that age, but I say from 7-??? go with the mission craze, 55 pounds and 17" worth of adjust ability, and its on the cheap side too. the craze is from 15 to 70, so if that kid wanted he could shoot that for 20 years and still be shootin in the clear for poundage.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would only agree with the nuclear ice on that post.
> 
> I agree with the nuclear ice with that age, but I say from 7-??? go with the mission craze, 55 pounds and 17" worth of adjust ability, and its on the cheap side too. the craze is from 15 to 70, so if that kid wanted he could shoot that for 20 years and still be shootin in the clear for poundage.


The craze is a good bow, but the draw back is that if you have short draw length than you can only get up to a certain number of pounds. As far As I understand it, the only way to get to 70lbs would be to have it at its max draw length.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i would go with the diamond razor ege.30-60lbs dw 19-29in dl


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bear Apprentice!! or Hoyt Ruckus


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

i say razor edge or craze if he/she is old enough to draw it back etc.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

the Mission Craze is imo the best youth/starter bow out there. you can adjust the draw length from 19" to 30" and the draw weight is from like 20#-70# all on the same set of limbs and the same modules and they are inexpensive and are pretty sweet shooters. I shot one that a friend of mine just got since he is just getting into archery and it is a pretty nice bow especially for what they cost.

I know if that bow had been out when I was still a young youth I know my dad would have gotten me that instead of a Mathews Ignition se he would have to be buying new cams and limbs all the time.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> The craze is a good bow, but the draw back is that if you have short draw length than you can only get up to a certain number of pounds. As far As I understand it, the only way to get to 70lbs would be to have it at its max draw length.


Im 15 and my dad just got me the Craze and I love it. Im shooting 47lbs at 27in draw and at that draw length the bow will make 70lbs


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Chelsey Day said:


> Im 15 and my dad just got me the Craze and I love it. Im shooting 47lbs at 27in draw and at that draw length the bow will make 70lbs


guess I was wrong, but I've heard this several times that to get to the max you have to have it at a longer draw length.



Looked it up and if you have a 19" draw length it will go to 45lbs maxed out.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

outdoorkid1 said:


> guess I was wrong, but I've heard this several times that to get to the max you have to have it at a longer draw length.
> 
> 
> 
> Looked it up and if you have a 19" draw length it will go to 45lbs maxed out.


the weight is based on the draw length my bow will make 70 based on the chart and my dad cranked it and by his scale it made 67lbs so you have to give and take a bit on those digitals..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Chelsey Day said:


> the weight is based on the draw length my bow will make 70 based on the chart and my dad cranked it and by his scale it made 67lbs so you have to give and take a bit on those digitals..



Ya, and that only 3 pounds. It could be the string doesn't have as much twist in it to make it lose the extra 3 lbs. When I got my new string I had it set at 55 and when I put the new string on, everything was in tune and the timing was on but it was at 62lbs and I didn't mave the limbs at all. The extra 7 lbs came from to much twist in the string. My bow is a 50-60 model and I had to back out the limbs 4 1/2 turns to get it to 59lbs.


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

If hes older then 9 I would find him a diamond rock or razor edge if he is younger than 9.


----------

